# K. Hansotia Symphony Robusto Cigar Review - Typical Gurkha inconsistency



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I find too often that Gurkha (and Rocky Patel) suffers from an inordinate amount of construction issues. I'll start from the beginning. I had thi...

Read the full review here: K. Hansotia Symphony Robusto Cigar Review - Typical Gurkha inconsistency


----------

